

Groupon Brazil confirmed that the majority of the deals are not real - phreanix
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/28/brazil-groupon-clubeurbano-fake/

======
BoppreH
As a Brazilian I can say that I have never heard of this "Clube Urbano"
before.

But it's not like their offers say anything. The current one being displayed
is "Beautiful smile for half the price!," mentions that it costs R$ 200 and
you are saving R$ 200 and among the benefits "Everybody will love!," "Modern
techniques." It also bears no mention to any business name aside from their
own.

Their registration page seems to be working, but it doesn't even mention any
charges. Actually, credit card info is not part of the form.

